# Fantastic Weekend!



## Don M. (Dec 15, 2015)

We had a great weekend....flew out to Denver to have a family reunion and early Christmas with my Denver relatives.  We flew out on Friday, and my Sister reserved a nice conference room at one of the area hotels, and all the cousins and their family members gathered for an afternoon of renewing old friendships, etc.  All told, there were over 60 of us there...and it was the first time we saw some of the cousins grandkids, etc.  The weather cooperated, with only minor snow flurries.  Then, on Sunday, my Brother-in-Law and I used their season tickets to go to the Bronco's football game, while the wife and Sister spent the day shopping.  We got back home yesterday evening, and today is a "rest up" day.  All told, it was a very good trip...and now, we get prepared for our local gathering for Christmas....its going to be a busy December.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2015)

Glad to hear you had such a nice time with your family Don!    Too bad the Broncos lost, would've been that much sweeter.


----------



## Linda (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your upbeat news Don.  I kind of feel the same way.  I've been down here in the big city for over a week now with my daughter and her family and our youngest son and his wife live nearby.   My granddaughter (she's 21) has driven her mom (recovering from surgery) and me around to malls and other shopping areas.  I haven't bought anything except some vintage candy bars but accompanied them with their Christmas shopping and have eaten out a lot.  Got to see some things (animation shows) my daughter wrote for Dreamworks/Netflixs cause I can't get it at my house, saw a lot of pretty Christmas lights (we can't drive around at night at home as my husband can't see well enough for that), went with my granddaughter to one of her favorite places, Little Tokyo and have gotten to spend a lot of time visiting with our family.   I hope others are getting to spend some time enjoying their loved ones too.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Glad to hear you had such a nice time with your family Don!    Too bad the Broncos lost, would've been that much sweeter.



Yes, it was a good trip....and our timing was just right...Sis said Denver got 15 inches of snow from this last storm, right after we got back home.  The Broncos loss and the Chiefs win, this past Sunday, tightened up the division race a bit, so from a local viewpoint, this was a pretty good football weekend.  I'm sure the Broncos will make the playoffs, and it would be nice to see the Chiefs in the running, also.


----------

